# digitaler optischer Audioausgang



## sympathisant (20. September 2010)

hallo,

mein fernseher hat nen digitalen optischen audioausgan. kann mir jemand sagen was man da für kabel und anlagen braucht um nen vernünftigen dolby-surround 5.1 hinzukriegen? bin auf dem audio-gebiet n ziemlicher laie. und ich will keine tausende von euro ausgeben.

danke euch.


----------



## Sunyo (25. September 2010)

Ich glaube in der Technikecke finden sich dann eher Leute, die Antwort auf deine Frage wissen. Da wäre der Thread wohl besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Haxxler (25. September 2010)

Ich verschiebe mal ins Technikforum.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. September 2010)

Du brauchst ein passendes optisches Kabel und eine Anlange mit passendem optischen Eingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du etwas vernünftiges für wenig Geld haben willst, kann ich dir die Decoderstation von Teufel empfehlen.
An der kannst du verschieden Inputsignale (bei uns ist es die Glotze, DVD Player, Wii und Mp3-Spieler) aufschlagen lassen und dann geht das ganze raus in Form von 3*2 Chinchausgängen.
Wo du die reinsteckst ist dann egal.
Du kannst dir passende Teufelboxen kaufe, jede Art von PC Boxen oder eben auch eine richtige Anlage.
Allerdings ist die Decoderstation kein Verstärker, sondern wandelt die Signale nur um.

Die Alternative ist du besorgst dir einen Verstärker mit optischem Eingang und an den klemmst du denn Boxen. 

Da ich von Teufel wirklich begeistert bin, was das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis betrifft kann ich dir das Concept 3 300 Digital Set mit der Decoderstation 5 empfehlen.
Kostenpunkt ist 430 Euro und dafür hast du dann angemesssenen Amateurkinoklang.

Mir ist klar das die Profis wohl noch schreiben das man mindestens 500-700 Euro für nen Verstärker und auch mal 1000 Euro pro Box ausgeben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für einen Einsteiger reicht das Set massig. Und wenn du jetzt nicht grad in nem einen Haus wohnst, wirst du das Set zu 99% nicht ausreizen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Subwoofer würd ich dir sogar ne schriftliche Garantie geben, das du den zu 100% in ner Mietwohnung nicht voll aufdrehen können wirst.
Meiner ist immer auf fast aus und der Bass reicht *G* und ich hab noch das alte Concept E Magnum mit weniger Leistung. 

Wenn du mal deine Nachbarn wirklich ärgern willst empfehle ich den M 11000 SW THX Ultra 2 !
700 Watt Sinus Leistung / 1200 Watt Musikleistung und 60kg schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ist NUR ein Subwoofer.
Ich würde vermuten, das man damit auch gut Fensterscheiben entfernen kann.


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2010)

Caps-Lock hat es zwar schon gesagt aber hier nochmal übersichtlich:

Du brauchst:

a) einen Audio-Receiver (mit einem optischen Eingang) der 5.1 Surround fähig ist und den verbindest du dann über ein optisches Kabel mit deinem Fernseher. Alternativ kannst du den Receiver auch über Chinch verbinden und brauchst somit nicht unbedingt einen Receiver mit optischem Eingang (der Teufel hat zb keinen optischen Eingang). Du musst nicht unbedingt das optische Signal benutzen, die Vorteile davon sind eher marginal (außer du bist audiophil).

b) ein 5.1 (2x front, 2x rear, 1x center + 1x subwoofer - die erste Zahl ist die Anzahl der Boxen und das ".1" ist für den einen Subwoofer) Boxenset (im Falle des Teufel Receivers, der nur maximal ein Vorverstärker ist) mit aktiv-Boxen die du dann an den Receiver ansteckst

Der Ton kommt dann in stereo vom Fernseher zum Receiver. Dort wird er vom Receiver mit dem integrierten Dolby/DTS decoder in ein 5.1 Signal umgewandelt und an die Boxen verteilt.

Anders wäre es, wenn dein Fernseher einen integrierten Dolby Decoder hat (ist aber eher selten), dann kann nämlich bereits dein Fernsehgerät 5.1 Sound ausgeben und du müsstest nur noch das Aktiv-Boxenset an den Fernseher anschließen. Dazu bräuchte man aber genaue Details zu deinem Fernsehgerät um das zu wissen.


----------



## sympathisant (27. September 2010)

schon mal danke. ich hab den background verstanden. 

bin zwar in der glücklichen lage nicht zur miete zur wohnen (hab eigenes haus), aber ich finds ziemlich teuer.

was haltet ihr denn davon:

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z-5500-HiFi-Lautsprecher-Surround-System/dp/B0006HBCL8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=computers&qid=1285565391&sr=8-1


die meinungen gehen wohl auseinander. während die einen schreiben, dass man damit auch problemlos im wohnzimmer nen guten 5.1-sound hinbekommt, meinen andere, dass das nichts taugt.

klar wird man damit nicht an anlagen um die 1000 euro rankommen, aber zum krachmachen reichts vielleicht. mir gehts in erster linie um filme und games (x-box). ob damit irgendwelche arien noch gut klingen ist mir eigentlich egal.

nachteil, man kann nur eine teil anschliessen. aber das wäre bei mir der fernseher, der ja den sound von x-box und BR-player durchschleift ...


----------



## Ennia (27. September 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> schon mal danke. ich hab den background verstanden.
> 
> bin zwar in der glücklichen lage nicht zur miete zur wohnen (hab eigenes haus), aber ich finds ziemlich teuer.
> 
> ...



Für ein kleines Wohnzimmer würde das schon reichen, aber schöne, satte Töne bekommst du aus dem Spielzeug nicht raus. Wenn du dein Budget verdoppelst, kann man dich hiermit glücklicher machen:

Boxen und Woofer z.B. von Canton (gutes Preis-Leistuns Verhältnis). Harman/Kardon wäre dann nochmal einen Tick besser vielleicht, aber auch teurer...
http://www.amazon.de/Canton-Movie-120-Lautsprecher-System-schwarz/dp/B000WAO6OO/ref=sr_1_cc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1285568648&sr=1-2-catcorr

Als Receiver kann ich dir die von Onkyo empfeheln, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Yamaha usw. hat auch sehr gute Geräte:
http://www.amazon.de/Onkyo-TX-SR308-AV-Receiver-HD-Audioformate-Universal/dp/B003AXJ9DS/ref=pd_sim_ce_7

Da bist du jetzt bei ca. 600,- Euro und du wirst mehr als zufrieden sein mit so einer Lösung und du hast die Möglichkeit aufzurüsten. Wenn du dir das Logitech-set kaufst, bist du gebunden und kannst dir nach einem Jahr z.B. keine neun Boxen kaufen, oder auf 7.1 upgraden...


----------



## Caps-lock (27. September 2010)

> klar wird man damit nicht an anlagen um die 1000 euro rankommen, aber zum krachmachen reichts vielleicht. mir gehts in erster linie um filme und games (x-box). ob damit irgendwelche arien noch gut klingen ist mir eigentlich egal.



Filme und Xbox sind in etwas das wofür man 5.1 braucht. Irgendwelche Arien würde ich ich dann eher auf einer guten Stereoanlage hören, möglichst noch mit Plattenspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Sowas schönes aus Vollholz aus der Mtte der 70er Jahre.



> Da bist du jetzt bei ca. 600,- Euro und du wirst mehr als zufrieden sein mit so einer Lösung und du hast die Möglichkeit aufzurüsten. Wenn du dir das Logitech-set kaufst, bist du gebunden und kannst dir nach einem Jahr z.B. keine neun Boxen kaufen, oder auf 7.1 upgraden...



Naja für mich wirkt der TE nicht grade so das er jetzt der Audiofreak ist, der dann alle paar Monate was verändert. Also hinstellen und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn du was upgraden willst und diese Anschaffung nur ein Auftakt sein soll für dein Heimkino ist Ennias Vorschlag gut.
Wenn du einfach Kram aufstellen willst und gut ist, würde ich dir dann immernoch zu Teufel raten. Alleine schon das der Subwoofer der kleinsten Anlage 17kg wiegt, zeigt das sie solide verarbeitet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bei mir wummern die Boxen seit 6 Jahren und sie laufen noch wie eine Eins.

Das Logtitech Set würde ich höchstens an den PC anschließen, aber fürn Heimkino wärs in meinen Augen nur eine Notlösung. Du musst halt wissen ob dir deutlich besserer Klang und die Möglichkeit viele verschiedene Geräte anzuschließen 140 Euro wert sind. Im übrigen kann es dir passieren das du Soundlags bekommst, wenn du erst den Ton von der Xbox durch den Fernseher laufen lässt und dann durch einen Audiodecoder. Beides mal wird das Signal verarbeitet und das kostet Zeit.


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

Edifier S550D. Etwa gleicher Preis aber um ein vielfaches besserer Sound. Vergiss die Logitech Brüllwürfel oder diesen Teufelkram.

@caps-lock 17kg? Allein der Mini-Woofer von meinem S330D wiegt 14kg. Davon abgesehen ist Woofer nicht gleich Sound. Teufel übertyncht ihre schlechten Satelliten mit dickem Tiefbass. Nicht gerade das, was ich unter Soundgenuss verstehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann lieber Edifier dort hat schon ein System für 60&#8364; (Edifier C2) Satellitenlautsprecher aus MDF.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. September 2010)

Wie gesagt für Amateurkinoklang reichts dicke.
Und wie schon geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab hier beginnt in meinen Augen Qualität. Und das wichtigste ist du baust es auf, schließt es an und da alles aus einem Guss ist, funktionierts.

Wenn ich mal aufrüste und meine Finanzministerin Geld bewilligt, werde ich mir auch eine Bausatzlösung mit "richtigem" Verstärker kaufen. Aber dafür fehlt auch noch das Haus in dem man die Musik aufdrehen kann *G*

Ich kenn nur den Klang von meinem Teufelset und das hat mich für 150 Euro locker überzeugt. 
Davon abgesehen fehlt dir bei den Edifier Boxen noch das Gerät um die Daten vom optischen Augang auf die Boxen zu kriegen oder ?

Vermutlich ist das hier wieder eine dieser Geschmacksfragenthreads.
Manche Leute hören ob eine Box zuviele Höhen hat und manche Leute hören nichtmal wenn eine Seite ihrer Stereoanlage ausfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zum Subwoofer: Ja klar macht der Subwoofer nicht den Sound aus. Aber wenn son Teil 2-3 kg wiegt wie bei meinen alten Creative Boxen, kann da auch nicht viel sauberer Bass rauskommen. 
Davon abgesehen versteh ich nicht was du mit schlechten Satelliten meinst.
Das sich das ganze nicht wie ne 5.000 Euro Anlage anhört weiß ich aus eigenener Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

